# PH Towers...Here now!,What do you want to know?



## samsillyan (Jul 7, 2011)

Anybody have questions about being an owner here?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes.  Someone said that it was the greatest timeshare on earth.  Is it?


----------



## samsillyan (Jul 7, 2011)

Well....What makes a timeshare great?
I have very mixed feelings about timeshares altogether.
Do you need a hint?


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 7, 2011)

Now that it's been open over a year and a half, how is it holding up?  Given the state of the economy and the state of Westgate, I'm curious how well they are maintaining the units.  How does the resort feel?  There were some reports a while back that it seemed to attract quite a roudy element that might make us more laid back timesharers cringe a bit.  How about the pool?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 7, 2011)

What is PH Towers?

elaine


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 7, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> What is PH Towers?
> 
> elaine



planet hollywood tower of Terror. Once hyped as "the best" tiimeshare in the world now becoming a testament to all that is wrong with timeshares especially Wastegates.

original design & plans severely compromised, terrible high pressure sales & already near zero resale value. An all around loser.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 7, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> planet hollywood tower of Terror. Once hyped as "the best" tiimeshare in the world now becoming a testament to all that is wrong with timeshares especially Wastegates.
> 
> original design & plans severely compromised, terrible high pressure sales & already near zero resale value. An all around loser.



Wow, tell us how you really feel. 

-TJ


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2011)

I wonder how Perry feels about it now.  He has been absent for quite a while.  I would love to hear his opinion.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 7, 2011)

What I'd like to know is, how are the views from the units? Are they blocked by the Planet Hollywood hotel or do you still get some nice views? How is the walk from the timeshare to the casino? Most timeshares on the strip have a very small pool, how's the pool at PHT or does one need to use the pool at the hotel/casino? For that matter, do PHT guest's have access to the hotel/casino pool? What amenities are there on site or, do PHT guests accept the amenities of the hotel/casino as the amenities of PHT? How about the room size  and quality of furnishings? The initial renderings indicated floor to ceiling windows throughout the unit. Where they able to maintain that benefit or is there area's of wall on the outside that are not windows? Do you plan on posting pictures for everyone to see? 

I think that it's a shame that this particular timeshare can't be discussed without bringing Perry's high toned opion of his poorly thought out developer purchase of this timeshare and his public decleration that it's the greatest timeshare in the world. Granted it got old listening to his bragging about his amazing ability to negotiate and how he got such a great deal on a penthouse unit at developer pricing but, it's old news, even if he did go back and erase all his old posts. 

Yes Westgate altered the plans drastically from the original concept they were selling. It's true Westgate hasn't made a move to begin the second and connecting towers. It's also true that this build may have taken a huge bite out of Westgates profits. But, it's still a new timeshare with a great location and the only timeshares in Vegas with direct access to a hotel/casino. It's probably a pretty good exchange and might not be a bad timeshare to own if you buy it on the resale market for pennies on the dollar compared to the huge price Perry paid. 

So no, it's probably not the greatest timeshare on Earth but it's still probably a pretty nice timeshare.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 7, 2011)

samsillyan said:


> Anybody have questions about being an owner here?



Can you discuss the resort, their amenities and how the rooms look inside?

The good stuff first and then the negatives.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 7, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Most timeshares on the strip have a very small pool, how's the pool at PHT or does one need to use the pool at the hotel/casino?


You can see the pool from the Miracle Mile shopping area  of the Planet Hollywood casino/hotel as there are huge, floor-to-ceiling windows in the mall looking out at the pool. It looks really big and beautiful with lots of seating around it and nice landscaping.

I think it probably is superior to the hotel pool--I have been to that pool when we stayed at the hotel when it was the Aladdin.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 7, 2011)

pedro47 said:


> how the rooms look inside



It's amazing what you can find on YouTube.


----------



## Larry (Jul 7, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> and the only timeshares in Vegas with direct access to a hotel/casino. .



Just a point of correction as Jockey Club now has direct access to the new Cosmopolitan hotel/casino.


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 7, 2011)

tahoeJoe said:


> Wow, tell us how you really feel.
> 
> -TJ



Yeah, Don't get him started!


----------



## l2trade (Jul 8, 2011)

L2Trade is too scared to ever stay here.  I think it is the Planet Hollywood Tower of Terror references, along with images of this wrecked car missing it's other tail fin.  I've stood on the roof of Grande Chateau and watched the building sit empty and near completion for too many visits.  I've passed by the closed rolling doors in the mall one too many times.  In my wild imagination, it is a perfect location for a haunted story.  Sure, I admit this is nowhere near as bad as the luxor, but this place still creeps me out.  

On the plus side, the location is perfect and the rooms look nice.

Hope you enjoy it!   You got one less tugger competing after those hard to find trades, as L2Trade will settle for the old worn out polo tower instead.  

PS - I liked the YouTube video links!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 8, 2011)

Larry said:


> Just a point of correction as Jockey Club now has direct access to the new Cosmopolitan hotel/casino.



That's correct. I keep forgetting about JC getting direct access to the Cosmopolitan. Probably because we never consider staying at JC.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 8, 2011)

l2trade said:


> L2Trade is too scared to ever stay here.  I think it is the Planet Hollywood Tower of Terror references, along with images of this wrecked car missing it's other tail fin.  I've stood on the roof of Grande Chateau and watched the building sit empty and near completion for too many visits.  I've passed by the closed rolling doors in the mall one too many times.  In my wild imagination, it is a perfect location for a haunted story.  Sure, I admit this is nowhere near as bad as the luxor, but this place still creeps me out.
> 
> On the plus side, the location is perfect and the rooms look nice.
> 
> ...



I think it was more the Tower of Terror to Westgate. Westgate put a LOT of money into that resort and it doesn't look as if it's worked out very well for them. It's been a combination of Westgate's inept sale management team and the bad timing with the economy turning south. Let's not forget that both HGVC and Marriott are stalled with their timeshare developements as well. Both Marriott and HGVC have two more towers that are/where suppose to be completed. Marriott should have been completed by now yet they haven't broke ground. HGVC should have started on their third tower a couple of years ago but I don't believe they've even started the prep work.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 8, 2011)

Karen G said:


> It's amazing what you can find on YouTube.



Very nice. Love the wall that retract and allow for either darkness/privacy or wide open floor to ceiling views of the city.


----------



## hellolani (Jul 12, 2011)

*Question about booking*

Hi Guys, my cousin is an owner here but very inexperienced at timesharing.  Today she tried to book a unit for our use midweek August 1-4 and was told there were none available at all, in any combination of BRs / Studios.  I noticed on Allegiant Airline's website that you could book PH Towers as a hotel with your flight package.  Are there usually units that are held back from owner usage that are instead rented out to the public, and is there a specific timeframe where if units are not booked they are automatically given out to be rented publicly?

I'm doing research now to try to understand her system better so I can support her.  Thanks for any tips on that front as well.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 12, 2011)

hellolani said:


> Today she tried to book a unit for our use midweek August 1-4 and was told there were none available at all, in any combination of BRs / Studios.


This is just a guess on my part about how this might work. I don't know anything about how Westgate's system works, but based on other timeshares I've owned, this may be the reason your cousin is being told there's no availability.

If not many timeshare units have been sold, there likely isn't a lot of timeshare inventory for owners to choose from.  The unsold units are held by the developer/management and they want to rent them out. Thus, rentals are abundantly available.

Also, with timesharing you usually have to plan way in advance to use your units. Hoping to reserve something three weeks from now doesn't usually work well in a timeshare system.

I hope a Westgate owner will more knowledge specific to that system will be able to shed more light on this topic.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 12, 2011)

Karen G said:


> It's amazing what you can find on YouTube.



Thanks for the videos.  Your pictures were very nice and so was the villa.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Too bad I have zero desire to go to Vegas.  Although I want to see Donny and Marie sometime.  Looks like a great place to stay.  I wonder how the noise is in the units?


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was there around May 20th on an exchange.  I got the trade(a two bedroom) for my parents and I went for two days to visit them.  At first my Mom was so IMPRESSED.  Before she even went to bed that first night(a Friday night check-in) she wanted to book another week.  Then, she went down to the casino that night and discovered it was party central.  All the kids from AZ and CA empty into the PH on weekends and take the place over.  Saturday afternoon, my mom went to the pool and kept being called "Mama" from all the younger kids.  She doesn't ever want to go back.

With that said, the units are top notch but the layout is odd.  There is a huge kitchen (one of the biggest I've ever seen in a timeshare) but a mini dishwasher and no oven.  Then, in the studio portion of the room, under the mini bar is a full size dishwasher.  

Having a casino attached to the hotel was really cool but the mile or so you have to walk through the most upscale and useless shops gets old really fast.

All and all, I thought it was a great trade.  The PH is directly across from the Marriott, which has no casino.  The location of the PH is great but don't discount the very long walk from your room and through the mall to the casino.

Cindy asked about noise and maybe because we were 37 stories up, there wasn't any noise.  The PH timeshare rooms are way off the strip, they are on a side street directly across from the Marriott.  The floor to ceiling windows have vents which come loose and are noisy and very gusty, but that if you put a book or something on them, there is no noise.

The 100 inch projection tv was really neat but there is a big (negative)difference in terms of picture quality between the projector and the flat screen.

Not sure if the Marriott or PH is better.  They are basically in the same exact spot, only the PH is attached to a mall that has a casino at the end of it.

The best Las Vegas timeshare in my opinion is the Flamingo.  I walked through it and loved the pool.  The location is a bit remote as it is behind the Flamingo and behind the pool complex but it was upscale nice and I think the tram stops next to the HGVC Flamingo timeshare.

For an older crowd I would recomend the Flamingo or Marriott but for a younger crowd, I would recomend PH.  The Jockey Club might just have the best location in Vegas, though.  It is so close the Belagio, I thought it was attached.  The Jockey Club is also on the same side of the street as all the major casinos.  No good pool complex at the Jockey Club, but probably no worse than the Marriott and I am not sure if the rooms have been updated but if the rooms have been updated, the Jocky Club might be a great choise.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so glad you enjoyed your stay, but I just wanted to clarify a couple of statements.



jdunn1 said:


> Having a casino attached to the hotel was really cool but the mile or so you have to walk through the most upscale and useless shops gets old really fast.
> 
> Just to be accurate, it's not really a mile--more like a block.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Karen.  The walk to and from the casino to you room at the PH feels like a country mile.  It is far from a quick walk from your room to the casino.  I'm not sure there is much difference between the PH and Marriott in terms of distance to a casino because because of the big mall you have to walk through to get to the casino at the PH.

I agree the HGVC Flamingo is probably the best timeshare in Vegas but it is behind the Flamingo hotel and casino and then behind the very large pool area.  It's not nearly as long of a walk from the HGVC Flamingo units to the casino as it is from the PH to the casino but it is still a good walk.

The Jockey Club has the best location of any timeshare on the stip in my book.  PH is basically across the strip from the Jockey Club but the Jockey Club is surrounded by the best casinos in my oppinion.  And the Jockey Club side of the strip is so much easier to get around than the PH side.  The Jocky Club has three FREE monorails within easy walking distance.  You can casino hop so much easier from the Jocky Club than from the PH side.  I really enjoyed that side of the strip much more than the PH side.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 13, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> I really enjoyed that side of the strip much more than the PH side.


jdunn1, I am not criticizing your opinions at all. I find it really interesting to read all the various observations and perceptions people have of Las Vegas.  It is a fun place to live, and I'm glad you enjoyed your time here.


----------



## Larry (Jul 13, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> want to go back.
> 
> The Jockey Club might just have the best location in Vegas, though.  It is so close the Belagio, I thought it was attached.  The Jockey Club is also on the same side of the street as all the major casinos.  No good pool complex at the Jockey Club, but probably no worse than the Marriott and I am not sure if the rooms have been updated but if the rooms have been updated, the Jocky Club might be a great choise.



FYI; JC has use of the Cosmopolitan pools through day passes given out at front desk so they do have access to a very nice pool complex. 

Current rooms are still very clean and last time I was there about 3-4 years ago where very comfortable and my 1BR was actually pretty nice but a bit dated.

Also rooms at the JC are in the process of being renovated and should be very nice when completed.


----------



## angell52 (Jul 13, 2011)

*PH-Is this true?*

We just got back from a stay at Wyndham Governors Green and while there we were contacted several times to do an owner's update which we declined.  During the last phone call the Wyndham rep said he thought I should really attend because they had some news they wanted to share -quote- "Did you know that Wyndham now owns the Planet Hollywood resorts?"

I didn't go to the update so I don't know what this was about.  Anyone else heard this?

angell52


----------



## Larry (Jul 13, 2011)

I find it very odd that the original OP who started this post by stating they were at PH towers now and would answer any questions, but other than a snide response to Boca Bum at the beginning of this thread has not provided any response to any of the questions raised about PH and their current stay at the timeshare.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 13, 2011)

angell52 said:


> We just got back from a stay at Wyndham Governors Green and while there we were contacted several times to do an owner's update which we declined.  During the last phone call the Wyndham rep said he thought I should really attend because they had some news they wanted to share -quote- "Did you know that Wyndham now owns the Planet Hollywood resorts?"
> 
> I didn't go to the update so I don't know what this was about.  Anyone else heard this?
> 
> angell52



That's likely not true, although I did know Westgate has been in trouble with the economy as it is.  I would love to know if it's true or not.  I will try a Google search and see if there is any truth to it.  Not that a Google search will always provide the truth.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Wyndham: 1 small step from Wastegate*



rickandcindy23 said:


> That's likely not true, although I did know Westgate has been in trouble with the economy as it is.  I would love to know if it's true or not.  I will try a Google search and see if there is any truth to it.  Not that a Google search will always provide the truth.



There have been numerous reports of people being told that Wyndham now "runs Planet Hollywood".  Whether that is a management thing, an actual buy out or just sales BS is unknown - it seems to have some type of basis in fact but most likely twisted to nearly unrecognizable form by the typical sales weasel spin. We'll hear something firm soon I'm sure.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 13, 2011)

*We don't pay no stinkin' bills! - King David the Goner*



Larry said:


> I find it very odd that the original OP who started this post by stating they were at PH towers now and would answer any questions, but other than a snide response to Boca Bum at the beginning of this thread has not provided any response to any of the questions raised about PH and their current stay at the timeshare.



Most likely Wastegate couldn't pay the ISP bills for Internet so access at the Tower of Terror has been shut off .  Just guessing...


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 13, 2011)

Larry said:


> FYI; JC has use of the Cosmopolitan pools through day passes given out at front desk so they do have access to a very nice pool complex.



Is this a permanent thing available to all guests?  I hadn't considered the Jockey Club before but the Cosmo. pools look quite nice and it is a great location....would definitely consider a stay if access is guaranteed.


----------



## Larry (Jul 13, 2011)

They give out up to 70 or 75 passes per day and I have heard that is plenty as most people don't spent that much time at the pool in Vegas and when you are done you give it back to front desk so it becomes available to another JC guest.

Is this guaranteed????? Nothing is guaranteed forever, but they have been honoring the agreement so far since the Cosmo building has blocked out any sun from the JC pool area. They also provide underground parking spaces for JC since Cosmo was built on JC's previous parking lot. Many additional items such as fire sprinkler system were part of the agreement and all have been honored so far.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 13, 2011)

It has been a year since we were last in Las Vegas.  We stayed at the Westin Causarina for a meeting.  Planet Hollywood has one of our favorite buffets.  We walked past the Westgate PH towers and saw the swimming pool.  The pool complex is very nice.  I thought the walk from the pool complex to the Planet Hollywood casino was quite pleasant.  We did not attend any timeshare presentations, so we did not see what the units looked like from the inside. However, I think the Westage PH towers are the ugliest buildings on the Las Vegas strip.


----------



## billinlv (Jul 15, 2011)

Larry said:


> .. the Cosmo building has blocked out any sun from the JC pool area.



Hi Larry, we own too at the Jockey Club.  To be accurate the pool does get some sun during the day but very little.

When we stayed there last May we toured the pools at Cosmo and the fitness center.  The strip pool is not supposed to be for Jockey Club guests but I think they were allowing them to go there.  The other larger pool higher up is the one the JC guests are supposed to use.  The fitness center at Cosmo was top notch and my son in law who goes daily to a gym said he would pay the fee they charge everyone.  JC guests can also pay the fee.

We also own a resale at the PH Towers and go to both locations.

Bill


----------



## jmzf1958 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am an owner of a four bedroom at planet hollywood.  I bought preconstruction on 2007.  I have had some great exchanges with this unit - marriot ocean club in aruba, royal haciendas, disney hilton head just to name a few.  I split it up into three separate weeks and stayed at PHT in the two bedroom in the middle of may with my 21 year old son, my 25 year old daughter and their friends.  They all loved it and so did I.  We were on the 38th floor and had a fabulous view of the eiffel tower and bellagio fountains.  So pretty at night!  Floor to ceiling views in all of the rooms with the huge movie screen.  The beds were super comfortable and the unit had everything we needed.  I thought the decor was really nice.  There is a beautiful red leather sectional and a large dining room table.  Our concierge showed us the four bedroom unit - The views were right to the strip and the unit was huge!  I was blown away.  He also gave us five tickets for about five or six shows.   Big savings for us.
    The pool area is good sized for vegas.  The lobby is very modern.   In some of the vegas hotels, you have to walk forever to get to the lobby.  Here, you just walk down a hallway, take the elevator and you're in the lobby.  The pool is right off of the lobby and the entrance to the miracle mile is also off of the lobby.  It was a very short walk to the casino.  I took the long way a few times and then discovered a shorter route.
     There is a younger crowd comes in mostly on the weekends.  It gets very busy.
     PHT is now run by Harrah's, although they just started taking it over.  I had no problems at all. I needed more towels, and they were brought right up. The service was excellent.  The location is great, just a short walk to the strip.  Also, the cosmopolitan and city center is just across the street.  My understanding is there will be another tower and another pool, and I was shown a huge unfinished space that is to be a casino.  Who knows if it will be built?  The economy has hit everyone hard.  
      There is no reason for anyone not to want to stay at the PHT.  I stayed at the Marriott Grand Chateau a few years ago, and while it was very nice, I liked the atmosphere at PHT a lot better.   There are always going to be PHT/Westgate haters on this board.  If you listen to them and pass up an exchange to stay at PHT,  in my opinion, you'd be making a mistake.


----------



## davemy (Jul 26, 2011)

I own at Marriott Grand Chateau and i wouldn't pass up a exchange to PHT. I bought the first week GC went on sale and have only stayed there once. Can't get past the little pool they have. I have locked it off for the past 4 or 5 years and have gotten great trades thou. The atmosphere at PHT is very high energy!


----------



## Craig711 (Jul 27, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> There have been numerous reports of people being told that Wyndham now "runs Planet Hollywood".  Whether that is a management thing, an actual buy out or just sales BS is unknown - it seems to have some type of basis in fact but most likely twisted to nearly unrecognizable form by the typical sales weasel spin. We'll hear something firm soon I'm sure.



Wyndham Hotel Group and Planet Hollywood reached an agreement in Sept. 2010 for Wyndham to franchise the Planet Hollywood Hotels brand and provide management services globally. PH retained all its trademarks, etc. Essentially, PH still owns its own stuff; Wyndham just has the franchise and management rights. 

It was a licensing deal, not a sale, and I'm not sure it includes the Vegas property since that is currently being managed by Harrah's as far as I know. So far I think the Vegas resort is the only PH hotel, but I'm assuming Wyndham is looking to add more since they now have franchising rights.

The agreement includes PH's restaurant chains but does *not* include Westgate's PHT.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 27, 2011)

Craig711 said:


> Wyndham Hotel Group and Planet Hollywood reached an agreement in Sept. 2010 for Wyndham to franchise the Planet Hollywood Hotels brand and provide management services globally. PH retained all its trademarks, etc. Essentially, PH still owns its own stuff; Wyndham just has the franchise and management rights.
> 
> It was a licensing deal, not a sale, and I'm not sure it includes the Vegas property since that is currently being managed by Harrah's as far as I know. So far I think the Vegas resort is the only PH hotel, but I'm assuming Wyndham is looking to add more since they now have franchising rights.
> 
> The agreement includes PH's restaurant chains but does *not* include Westgate's PHT.



Something like that will get blown way out of proportion by timeshare salesmen. If they an make up a story that they think makes their product look better based on a tiny grain of truth, they'll run with it. Thus, the rumor that Wyndham bought out Westgate. 

Other rumors I've heard was that Marriott was out of the timeshare business. That was based on Marriott first stopping active onsite sales at it's Branson property and probably further fueled when Marriott killed off it's Horizons brand.

In timeshare land it's often hard to tell fact from fiction without reading sights like TUG.


----------



## siesta (Jul 28, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Something like that will get blown way out of proportion by timeshare salesmen. If they an make up a story that they think makes their product look better based on a tiny grain of truth, they'll run with it. Thus, the rumor that Wyndham bought out Westgate.
> 
> Other rumors I've heard was that Marriott was out of the timeshare business. That was based on Marriott first stopping active onsite sales at it's Branson property and probably further fueled when Marriott killed off it's Horizons brand.
> 
> In timeshare land it's often hard to tell fact from fiction without reading sights like TUG.


Here you go doubting thomas

"Wyndham Hotel Group, part of the Wyndham Worldwide family of companies (NYSE: WYN) and the world’s largest hotel company with nearly 7,200 hotels, today announced a license agreement with Planet Hollywood Resorts International, LLC to franchise the Planet Hollywood Hotels® brand and provide management services globally."

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media_center/pr/show_release.cfm?id=803


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 28, 2011)

siesta:

The article was very interesting and discussed how Wyndham was taking over the management of Planet Hollywood.  However, it did not state that Wyndham had purchased Westgate.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 28, 2011)

pianodinosaur said:


> siesta:
> 
> The article was very interesting and discussed how Wyndham was taking over the management of Planet Hollywood.  However, it did not state that Wyndham had purchased Westgate.



And note that this applies to the hotel side of Wyndham &  PH NOT the timeshare group. Like Marriott these two groups are owned by the same corporate group but operate indendently thus the fact that the hotels are being licensed to Wyndham has no impact on the timeshare side. As already noted more sales weasel spin of twisted facts.


----------



## siesta (Jul 28, 2011)

pianodinosaur said:


> However, it did not state that Wyndham had purchased Westgate.


 I never said they did, and neither did craig771


----------

